
How JavaScript Was Created and Why the History Behind It Is Important - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-javascript-was-created-and-why-the-history-behind-it-is-important-fwh3tco
======
shynrou
I think the author is wrong in saying the DOM and BOM are a part of JS since
they are a part of the Runtime Environment just look at node.js. JavaScript is
ECMA Script. We also define what Version of Javascript we use by denoting the
ES Version.

